# Showroom Luxta Có Những Loại Bồn Cầu Vệ Sinh Nào?



## luxtatbvs (25 Tháng năm 2021)

Trải nghiệm tất tần tật các loại bồn cầu tại showroom Luxta​
Với sự phát triển vượt bậc của nhiều ngành kinh tế, mà con người ngày càng có nhu cầu về thị hiếu thẩm mỹ, chất lượng và tiện lợi của sản phẩm bồn cầu vệ sinh, tích hợp nhiều công nghệ tiên tiến. Để biết rõ hơn về những mẫu bồn cầu xu thế hiện nay, hãy đến ngay showroom thiết bị vệ sinh Luxta tìm hiểu thêm về sự đổi mới này nhé!

*1/ Các loại bồn cầu tại showroom LUXTA

a. Lựa chọn mẫu bồn cầu một khối LUXTA*

Bồn cầu một khối tại showroom Luxta đang trở thành xu hướng lựa chọn tối ưu cho người tiêu dùng, bởi vì bồn cầu một khối sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội hơn so với những thiết kế cũ. Bồn cầu này sở hữu thiết kế nguyên khối vừa hiện đại lại vừa sang trọng. Thiết kế này có hệ thống xả nước mạnh nhưng lài tiết kiệm nước và không gây tiếng ồn.






*Bồn cầu một khối cao cấp LUXTA LT102*​ 
*b.  bồn cầu âm tường thời trang LUXTA*

Thiết kế bồn cầu có két âm tường tại showroom Luxta cũng đang là xu hướng phù hợp với năm 2021 bởi nó đặc biệt thích hợp với những căn hộ có không gian diện tích phòng tắm nhỏ hẹp. Bồn cầu két nước âm tường vừa tối ưu hóa được diện tích, vừa có tính năng vượt trội cùng với độ bền và tính thẩm mỹ cao.






*Bồn cầu két nước âm tường*​* 
c. Bồn cầu thông minh LUXTA*

Hiện nay tại showroom Luxta cũng đang trưng bày một số loại bồn cầu thông minh, để cho khách hàng có nhu cầu trải nghiệm một cách thực tế nhất. Bồn cầu thông minh cũng đang dần được người tiêu dùng tại Việt Nam sử dụng bởi nó sở hữu thiết kế hiện đại với vẻ đẹp sang trọng và bắt mắt làm tăng điểm nhấn cho không gian vệ sinh. Với nhiều tính năng 

Tích hợp tính năng rửa vệ sinh tới 3 chế độ, rất tốt cho những người bị táo bón và giúp cho phụ nữ giảm thiểu các bệnh phụ khoa.
Sau khi sử dụng xong bồn cầu tự xả nước và hong khô
Tính năng khử mùi hôi, ẩm mốc hiệu quả.
Tính năng sưởi ấm nắp ngồi.
Tính năng chống bám bẩn
Tự động đóng mở nắp cho người sử dụng đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh.
Bồn cầu thông minh thường được xuất hiện nhiều trong những khách sạn cao cấp hay những căn biệt thự sang trọng, không chỉ tăng độ thẩm mỹ, sự hiện đại hoá của gia chủ mà còn làm tăng giá trị của căn nhà.






*
Bồn cầu thông minh LUXTA LT301*​ 
*2/ Chất lượng và tính năng xả của bồn cầu Luxta.*

Điểm xơ qua những sản phẩm sứ vệ sinh của Luxta tại showroom thiết bị vệ sinh Luxta, đặc biệt là bồn cầu vệ sinh hầu hết đều có công nghệ tráng men đặc biệt khách với những loại bồn cầu thông thường. Một chiếc bồn cầu thông thương có lớp men được tráng ướt, nhưng đối với bồn cầu vệ sinh Luxta đều được áp dụng công nghê trang men khô, làm cho lớp men sáng bóng, không bị lằn vết. Ngoài ra với công nghệ xả nước Eco-Lux được nghiên cứu riêng cho những giòng sản phẩm bồn cầu vệ sinh Luxta giúp cho sản phẩm có khả năng rửa trôi chất thải một cách triệt để nhất mà không bị bám lại cặn bẩn.
Các bạn đang muốn trải nghiệm sản phẩm bồn cầu vệ sinh của Luxta? Tất tần các mã sản phẩm đang được trưng bày tại showroom Luxta đang đợi các bạn đến trải nghiệm, xem tận mắt, rờ tận tay, xài tẹt ga.
==========================================
Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA
✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM
✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân
✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:
- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa
- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo
✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang


----------

